# French Canadians



## Italyfound (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello,

Just a quick question. Are there any French speaking Canadians living in Puglia?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

There was somebody driving a Quebec plated Cherokee in Molise a few years back. 

Why?


----------

